# Snapshots of Metro Manila



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

*From Filipino Forumers and other websites...  *

*Modern Skylines*














































*Modern Skyscrapers and Structures*




















































































*Traditional Structures*























































*Manila Bay Area Sights and Structures*


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Feel free to post more pictures


----------



## bryanwilson (Sep 24, 2005)

my 1st post!

I must say that these are absolutely amazing pictures


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

^thanks. but they're not mine


----------



## Aekia (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice pictures, but can you post new ones. I keep on seeing the same pictures of Metro Manila and it's getting boring.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

har har. most pictures are new! i'll try to dig up some more


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Eastwood City--> manila's technology center



























Blue wave Strip Mall










Dudz' pics
Sunset









Manila Bay









Manila Zoo


----------



## bryanwilson (Sep 24, 2005)

refreshing images indeed. They never cease to amaze me


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

looks nice.

-


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Blue Wave


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

BGC/Rockwell   

by dudz




























with Ortigas


----------



## André (Apr 30, 2004)

Manila looks much better than I thought! Great city!


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

CBD


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

AndreNoDoubt said:


> Manila looks much better than I thought! Great city!


indeed..


----------



## saeroner (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## saeroner (Oct 18, 2005)

Some crappy ones...


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

this one is the best








great pics!! 

where are u from?


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

was this taken from the 60's?


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Shang Grand looks good from here


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ Hey we often see the pics of Makati... can post more of Ortigas or Manila and other surrounding areas?


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

^^ didn't you see the pictures from the previous page? there's ortigas, Makati, Manila, Manila bay, etc.. Please check carefully before commenting 
Makati CBD










ORTIGAS CBD



















Manila Bay--Roxas Boulevard


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

richpol said:


> was this taken from the 60's?


It came from the 1973 thread


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

I like Makati  nice city my opinion 

btw is traffic quite bad there ??


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

encon said:


> I like Makati  nice city my opinion
> 
> btw is traffic quite bad there ??


yes it's a nice city 

i'm not sure about traffic, it's moderately bad during rush hours. But there are traffic enforcers in almost every intersection of the streets in the CBD. Some roads are also converted as one-way roads on specific times of the day to ease traffic jams.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

oh ic 

thanks


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

richpol said:


> ^^ didn't you see the pictures from the previous page? there's ortigas, Makati, Manila, Manila bay, etc.. Please check carefully before commenting


OMG.... I can't believe I was being questioned for a simple request to see more pics of other areas.... FINE!


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Lastresorter said:


> OMG.... I can't believe I was being questioned for a simple request to see more pics of other areas.... FINE!


i'm questioning you in what way? 

yeah right. haha. you could have said it in a nicer way.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

from aidan.co.uk









"Restored wood and stone Hispanic style building in Intramuros, Manila's walled city. On the left is Manila Cathedral. Despite war damage, it's not difficult to imagine how Intramuros must have looked during the Spanish era."


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

"Cityscape of Metro Manila seen from the south over waste ground. Two lone figures at the bottom of the image give a sense of scale. Viewpoint is from a flyover on C5 the circumferential road to the south of the city.


Would people from outside the Philippines recognise this cityscape as being part of Metro Manila?"


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

"View of the skyline of Metro Manila from an elevated viewpoint near the junction of EDSA and the South Superhighway. Manila has many similarities with Los Angeles - A Spanish-influenced old town, communities and districts spread out over a wide flat area, contrast between run-down residential areas and futuristic skyscrapers."


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

The opulent Spanish-style interior of St Augustine's Church.


"Walking inside St Augustine's church is like being transported back 400 years.Even on the most far-flung island of the Philippines, you'll find magnificent churches like this one."


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

"EDSA is the main orbital highway curving round to the east of Metro Manila. As well as eight lanes of traffic it has a Light Rapid Transit line running down the middle. Destination signs at this intersection include Pasay, Alabagang, Fort Bonifacio and Ayala. EDSA is an amazing piece of civil engineering, in many places like something out of a science fiction film. It's clogged with traffic virtually 24 hours a day and is permanently shrouded in a haze of exhaust fumes."


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

"Looking south along Roxas Avenue by the waterfront in Manila, with futuristic multi-colour street lamps."


----------



## Aekia (Jul 30, 2003)

Salamat Po Richpol. I like the pics on here. I'll be there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

richpol said:


> "EDSA is the main orbital highway curving round to the east of Metro Manila. As well as eight lanes of traffic it has a Light Rapid Transit line running down the middle. Destination signs at this intersection include Pasay, Alabagang, Fort Bonifacio and Ayala. EDSA is an amazing piece of civil engineering, in many places like something out of a science fiction film. It's clogged with traffic virtually 24 hours a day and is permanently shrouded in a haze of exhaust fumes."



what is the speed limit of EDSA highway? Sometimes i think EDSA is not truly a highway.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

btw, Manila looks fantastic in those pics! Looks developed than i thought.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Siopao said:


> what is the speed limit of EDSA highway? Sometimes i think EDSA is not truly a highway.


There are no signs about the speed limit along the entire stretch of EDSA, so i'm guessing there is none. haha. cars can go as slow as 30kph and some as fast as 120kph.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Siopao said:


> btw, Manila looks fantastic in those pics! Looks developed than i thought.


hey siopao, aren't you Filipino?


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

scanned by dudz 
Makati Aerial


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

It's so annoying, most parts of EDSA could support speeds of 120 km/h, but for some odd reason, all the people drive REALLY slow. It's so frustrating!


----------



## marites4 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice compilation richpol


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks!!

From the Philippine forum..

cute raw


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

from aidan.co.uk with his comment










"Zoom view of the upper sections of three skyscrapers in the upmarket district of Makati. The one on the right houses the offices of ABN Amro bank. The middle one is a residential tower. Makati has some very impressive examples of modern high rise architecture, but it lacks a single iconic building, such as the Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur"


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

MM really does have an LA vibe to it

Great pics


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Jai said:


> MM really does have an LA vibe to it
> 
> Great pics


why do u say that? haha  yeah, in many ways, it does.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

not a cityscape nor skyline. just wanted to share. this is again from aidan.co.uk 

SM Megamall 










Aidan quotes 

"Crowds of people look down from Megamall upper levels at a sports event in progress on the ground floor below. With people looking over the barrier to see a sports event, there is a parallel with the painting by Jack B Yeats The Liffey Swim"


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

Metro manila is so superb... how much more if we saw the latest pics of the metro.. coz i thought those pics are not really updated... some buildings are still underconstructing while they are already finished...


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Malina is beautiful!


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

*Manila's Talles: PBCOM Tower*


















*CBD Skyline*


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Ortigas Centre









Makati Skyline


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

wow! great pics! love the makati skyline pano 

I agree with what someone posted before about Metro-Manila being the LA of Southeast Asia, simply because of the Glamour vs. the Ghettoes, the great skylines, and not to forget the Top class drama and acting (which in the case of MM is more to do with the Political bureaucracy rather than with the Movie celebrities hehehe)


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Manila CBD at night


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Ayala Avenue canyon, 

The entire stretch is tagged as the Wall St. of Manila. the highrise on the right is Ayala Tower One which houses the Ayala trading floor of the Philippine Stock Exchange.










photo by dudz


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

U/C pics taken in 1999, before the great talls were built


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

The Residences (front) and Shang Grand (behind)

are some of the grandest u/c's in town


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

The Greenbelt


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

richpol said:


> The Residences (front) and Shang Grand (behind)
> 
> are some of the grandest u/c's in town


Grand talls indeed! kay:


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

The Ortigas Centre, Metro Manila



















pic found by sinjin

Ortigas Center is the second most important commercial and business district in Metro Manila, Philippines. The district is located at the boundary of Pasig City, Mandaluyong City, and Quezon City. It is home to many shopping malls, skyscrapers, and nightlife bars and restaurants. Every day, thousands of office workers commute to the center to work within the hundreds of companies housed within the area's buildings.

Ortigas Center is surrounded by the streets of EDSA to the west, Ortigas Avenue to the north, Meralco Avenue to the east, and Shaw Boulevard to the south.

On the left of the photo is SM Megamall, which currently holds the title as the country's largest mall


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Epifanio delos Santos Avenue: the city's main orbital highway, shown is a tunnel near the Ortigas district. (Photo by Dudz)


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Skyline- Panorama


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

The Rockwell Centre: one of the new developments in the city. Photo by pau


















the Powerplant Mall






















































Ateneo Law School









the Manansala


















the Joya Lofts construction site


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Metro Manila Skyline as seen from Antipolo, Rizal (photo by Dudz)


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Lunch by the Bay


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

kewLLLLLLLL!


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

very nice pics of metromanila. thanks to all forumers/photographers.

will someone also post pics of other cities here like cebu and davao?
will grealty appreciated.


----------

